# Trick 'R Treat 2 (201?)



## scareme

I'm so excited!

http://www.flicksnews.net/2009/10/michael-dougherty-planning-trick-r.html

I just noticed this was published in 09. I wonder if anything has been started on the 2nd one yet. It said he wanted to do one every year or two. But I know that all depends on the money.


----------



## Scarecrow

I couldn't believe this classic movie was never released in theaters but went straight to dvd. I bought it the day it came out and have watched it over a dozen times since. I hope they keep making others as they stated a few years ago. definitely a must see for any Halloween or horror enthusiast.


----------



## sickNtwisted

I also bought it the day it came out. Waited for two freakin' years for it!


----------



## DarkLore

Sweet. If I had a red or orange toddler's sleeper, I'd make that little dude.


----------



## scareme

What size are you looking for? I have a few.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Twitter account posted last week "Sam will return".

Hoping for the vest (and not a joke since it was Tweeted on 4/1.


----------



## kprimm

I am so so happy that they are making another one, I absolutely love this movie and have watched it alot of times.


----------



## skeletonowl

This movie has become a staple of my Halloween ritual! Can't wait! I loved the amotsphere of the first one and I hope the director can match it.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

+1 on the atmosphere, skeletonowl!


----------



## Rahnefan

Hope this is for real.


----------



## infestdead

I hope it doesn't take as long to release it, the 2 year wait for the first one just simply sucked


----------



## goneferal

*Trick 'r Treat II*

http://www.legendary.com/news/trick-r-treat-sequel-announced

I just stumbled across this.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I was just recommending the original to one of my co-workers this morning. Hope the sequel is as good as the first film.


----------



## JohnnyL

*Trick 'R Treat 2 - CONFIRMED! (Photos from the Q&A and more...)*

It has been confirmed, there will be a Trick ' R Treat sequel! Legendary held a huge screening and Q & A with Mike, Brian Singer and the cast at The Egyptian Theater in Hollywood last night to release the big announcement. I was absolutely thrilled when Mike asked if I would help with the production design for the event. Working with everyone at Legendary was such a great experience. So thrilled to play a tiny part in the world of TRT.

I will post some pictures from the event tonight or tomorrow. Sam needed my help with a very special letter to Mike Dougherty. I couldn't say no, but mostly because he had a sharp sucker to my throat.



















Read more about the announcement on Legendary's website: http://www.legendary.com/home


----------



## bobzilla

Good news!


----------



## kenkozpgh

Thanks for the information. My family is in love with this movie....So much so, that my 11 yr. old son will be dressed as Sam on Halloween.


----------



## Offwhiteknight

I saw that too. I'm very excited. Need to get it on DVD still. Is it on Blu-Ray?


----------



## Pumpkin5

DarkLore said:


> Sweet. If I had a red or orange toddler's sleeper, I'd make that little dude.


:jol: You mean....like this????


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Man I'm excited!!  When is it coming out?


----------



## kenkozpgh

Yes Pumkin5. I also got him the pumpkin face mask for underneath!


----------



## Spooky1

Sweet! Maybe the sequel will get a theatrical release.


----------



## Verse13

It's about time this movie got an official sequel announcement! 

I never buy movies without seeing them first, but I made an exception for this one, and it blew me away!


----------



## Death's Door

I was hoping they would come out with a sequel. Enjoyed the first one soo much. However, I did not see anything posted on the Upcoming Horror Movies website about the sequel but still have high hopes for one.


----------



## MorbidFun

awesome news love the first one


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Any news when this movie will be coming out?


----------



## MorbidFun

Graveyard_Ghost said:


> Any news when this movie will be coming out?


http://insidemovies.ew.com/2013/10/29/trick-r-treat-sequel-michael-dougherty/

Legendary's always been a big supproter of the film. They've been tracking fans rise in popularity, and I think this was the year we finally reached that peak, and they realized the sequel was necessary. 
*How far along are you in the creative process?
*We don't even have a script yet.


----------



## kprimm

So can't wait for a Trick R Treat 2, God, I hope this happens!


----------



## MorbidFun

kprimm said:


> So can't wait for a Trick R Treat 2, God, I hope this happens!


me too


----------



## Pumpkin5

MorbidFun said:


> me too


:jol:Me three!


----------



## aaronnz

I can't wait to see this.I fell in love with the first movie.


----------



## The Feejee Merman

> How far along are you in the creative process?
> We don't even have a script yet.


It will be a long while. Fingers crossed, though. The first film blew me away in the way it addressed Halloween by showing how it changes as you age.


----------

